# House to consider bill to help recreational boaters



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

WASHINGTON D.C. - U.S. Rep. Steven C. LaTourette (R-OH) supports legislation on incidental discharges of water by recreational boaters. 

More...


----------

